# Head Tattoo???



## elReecho

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on the left side of my head, maybe some japanese symbols or something not 100% sure yet.

I'm just wondering what you guys think of head tattoo's? I don't wanna look cocky with it, not sure whether it's a bit in your face "showy". A few people have told me not to get it but others are all for it.

Just thought I'd see what you think or your views on em.


----------



## rsp84

Head would be cool, you can always grow the hair out to cover if you want, but the face always looks wrong to me.


----------



## elReecho

Yea thats what I thought if I don't want to show it anymore. It is more for myself than for show but don't want to look like a bell end lol.


----------



## Chris Griffiths

I went to get my birds name on my neck and no fookers would do it?? They wont do neck tatoos only rear of neck and i wanted the side!!!

Head would look cool tho!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

Would look cool but bit Iceman ain't it?


----------



## elReecho

Cheers Chris :thumb

Yea it I know what you mean with the Iceman thing. It wouldn't look anythin like his though. I want it horizontal across the left side of my head, something like 3 or 4 symbols. I'm having my avatar tattooed across my torso so it would blend in...kinda


----------



## marc

Chris Griffiths said:


> I went to get my birds name on my neck and no fookers would do it?? They wont do neck tatoos only rear of neck and i wanted the side!!!
> 
> Head would look cool tho!


Ive seen loads of Neck tattoo's ive spoken to a lot of tattoo artists who simply wont do somehting if they dont 'feel' it so maybe it was because it was your birds name in a prominant place - maybe you should do a pro Green


----------



## Chris Griffiths

ye they just binned me off! that pic is basically how i wanted it tho.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

It depends .. i think most people will judge you as being a "thuG" OR  bit of a rough head .. sort of like a wanderlei !! or if you really are going for the chuck liddell style tat, i think people will defo think of you as being either an iceman wanna be or a neo nazi lol (thaat neo nazi bit was a joke btw, i know he wants japanese lettering, but the nazi logo is actually a hindu sign meaning peace)

It might be something you regret in the future, especially as it's in such a blatant place ..

I would just stick to arms, chest and back

then again .. do what you feel is right you mate


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

If its for you then do it, if its to look hard/cool then don't.

What the hell, do it. I wish I could but don't fancy shaving my head... Quite fancy one behind my ear tho... I just got the word "camel" down the side of my big toe so maybe shaving my head wouldn't be that bad...


----------



## elReecho

Million Dollar Baby said:


> If its for you then do it, if its to look hard/cool then don't.
> 
> What the hell, do it. I wish I could but don't fancy shaving my head... Quite fancy one behind my ear tho... I just got the word "camel" down the side of my big toe so maybe shaving my head wouldn't be that bad...


:rofl: Thats a seriously funny tat :rofl: I love comedy tattoo's :laugh:

You've got me thinking now Jeevan... I don't want to seem like a wannabe or a thug, I suppose different people just see it in different ways. Might get a temporary and trial it lol.


----------



## Nate

Hi guys interesting thread...

I don't know if any of you watch Miami Ink, the owner of the shop is a guy called Ami. I think he does a bit of MMA too come to think of it.

However he is covered in tatoos and has one on his neck. He states that his neck tattoo is the only one he regrets. The reason he gives is that people visually judge him before they get to know him.

I love tattoos but i would draw the line going above the neck line because of peoples reactions to you.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

I have always wanted a neck tattoo,

But theirs this niggling feeling in me that wont let me do it, If you feel slightly off about the idea mate, I wouldn't do it.

Lets face it it doesn't wash off that easy does it, Try getting a 6 Month one or a year one, At least if you like it then you can get it done after, Once its on its on!

Thats what im thinking about doin!!!!!

Hope that helps...


----------



## MUTINY!

Head/Neck just aint for me


----------



## elReecho

Nate said:


> Hi guys interesting thread...
> 
> I don't know if any of you watch Miami Ink, the owner of the shop is a guy called Ami. I think he does a bit of MMA too come to think of it.
> 
> However he is covered in tatoos and has one on his neck. He states that his neck tattoo is the only one he regrets. The reason he gives is that people visually judge him before they get to know him.
> 
> I love tattoos but i would draw the line going above the neck line because of peoples reactions to you.


Good point mate about people judging you before they know you, I hate small minded people :growl:

Cheers Dom, yea I think I might get a temp just to see how it goes. Though I'm kinda coming round to the feeling that if I want it I should just get it f**k what people think :thumb


----------



## marc

Nate said:


> Hi guys interesting thread...
> 
> I don't know if any of you watch Miami Ink, the owner of the shop is a guy called Ami. I think he does a bit of MMA too come to think of it.
> 
> However he is covered in tatoos and has one on his neck. He states that his neck tattoo is the only one he regrets. The reason he gives is that people visually judge him before they get to know him.
> 
> I love tattoos but i would draw the line going above the neck line because of peoples reactions to you.


Yeh Ami is a fantastic Tattoo artist, some of chris Garvers tattoos are awesome


----------



## SanshouMatt

First off don't listen to anyone that suggest a temp tattoo, 6 months or a year later it WILL still be there, it's bullshit and I'd never touch a tattooist that says they do them, best case ifs they fade and look shit.

Head and nexck tats are a real fashion thing right now but most tat shops won't do them for a lot of reasons, they are the ones you're most likely to regret, lets face it a 70 year old bald guy with a head tattoo will look like a nutter no matter how nice a bloke he is and a tat is for life.

Do you have a lot of tats and is it a big part of your life? If so then that's a very different thing and shops will look at it differently, you've made a lifestyle choice and probably have some quite visible ink anyway. If that's all you've got or part of a small commitment to getting inked then artists are going to be very wary of your motives (they'll think you're trying to look like a hardcase)

Always bear in mind that people will judge you based on the head / neck tat if you get one.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

elReecho said:


> :rofl: Thats a seriously funny tat :rofl: I love comedy tattoo's :laugh:
> 
> You've got me thinking now Jeevan... I don't want to seem like a wannabe or a thug, I suppose different people just see it in different ways. Might get a temporary and trial it lol.


Haha it makes me smile every time I look at it! I want another comedy one... :laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

woh woh wooooh! Hold on sunshine! Give your head a wobble. Better off getting a temp than getting a real one and regretting it for the rest of his life, simmer down!... lol:laugh:



SanshouMatt said:


> First off don't listen to anyone that suggest a temp tattoo, 6 months or a year later it WILL still be there, it's bullshit and I'd never touch a tattooist that says they do them, best case ifs they fade and look shit.
> 
> Head and nexck tats are a real fashion thing right now but most tat shops won't do them for a lot of reasons, they are the ones you're most likely to regret, lets face it a 70 year old bald guy with a head tattoo will look like a nutter no matter how nice a bloke he is and a tat is for life.
> 
> Do you have a lot of tats and is it a big part of your life? If so then that's a very different thing and shops will look at it differently, you've made a lifestyle choice and probably have some quite visible ink anyway. If that's all you've got or part of a small commitment to getting inked then artists are going to be very wary of your motives (they'll think you're trying to look like a hardcase)
> 
> Always bear in mind that people will judge you based on the head / neck tat if you get one.


----------



## elReecho

SanshouMatt said:


> First off don't listen to anyone that suggest a temp tattoo, 6 months or a year later it WILL still be there, it's bullshit and I'd never touch a tattooist that says they do them, best case ifs they fade and look shit.
> 
> Head and nexck tats are a real fashion thing right now but most tat shops won't do them for a lot of reasons, they are the ones you're most likely to regret, lets face it a 70 year old bald guy with a head tattoo will look like a nutter no matter how nice a bloke he is and a tat is for life.
> 
> Do you have a lot of tats and is it a big part of your life? If so then that's a very different thing and shops will look at it differently, you've made a lifestyle choice and probably have some quite visible ink anyway. If that's all you've got or part of a small commitment to getting inked then artists are going to be very wary of your motives (they'll think you're trying to look like a hardcase)
> 
> Always bear in mind that people will judge you based on the head / neck tat if you get one.


Cheers for that mate, definately something to think about.

I'm having my torso done first so I'll re-evaluate nearer the time. Theres definately pro's and con's with this one lol.

If I get it done it will be a Japanese Proverb I repeat to myself often so it's a personal thing. It will always be there when I look in a mirror is why I fancy it on the head and not hidden away...

Thanks for the input guys :thumb


----------



## callam_nffc

jeevan said:


> It depends .. i think most people will judge you as being a "thuG" OR bit of a rough head .. sort of like a wanderlei !! or if you really are going for the chuck liddell style tat, i think people will defo think of you as being either an iceman wanna be or a neo nazi lol (thaat neo nazi bit was a joke btw, i know he wants japanese lettering, but the nazi logo is actually a hindu sign meaning peace)
> 
> It might be something you regret in the future, especially as it's in such a blatant place ..
> 
> I would just stick to arms, chest and back
> 
> then again .. do what you feel is right you mate


well said jeevan, many people will judge you, and occasionally get the odd bellend trying to start simply for that reason

Also, what are the symbols meant to say?

Id always do ALOT of research before having symbols/other languages tattooed

Looks a bit daft if you end up with special-fried rice tattooed on ya bonce :laugh:

and i once had a mate who could speak mandarin i think it was 

he said it made him laugh how people genuinly think they have someones name written in chinese, when its a very rough translation at best


----------



## Imy

I have a tattoo on my penis. It reads 'Insert this way up' in Japanese.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Is that what they told you it said! lol

You will find yourself in bed with a Jap Bird one day and after the dirty deed she will say!

" By the way, erm...Why do you have 'Garry Glitters Gang' written on your Penis? " LOL


----------



## callam_nffc

Lmao


----------



## Imy

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Is that what they told you it said! lol
> 
> You will find yourself in bed with a Jap Bird one day and after the dirty deed she will say!
> 
> " By the way, erm...Why do you have 'Garry Glitters Gang' written on your Penis? " LOL


:laugh:


----------



## adamjowens

put it this way mate, theres a difference between:










and










its all a matter of taste, and what you want it to mean and be perceived as.


----------



## Forbez

Obviously it's a personal thing, but It isn't for me! I'd be wary of the temp ones, as the other person said earlier, I believe they just fade, and you could end up with a faded tattoo for years and years, and not the 12 months they say they last.

You could go for something like this...

Spider-Man Tattoo Sadly Lacks Spidey-Sense - Geekologie

also with the oriental stuff beware, as mentioned the translations are rougtt translations.

After the death of his grandmother my mate wanted 'Nanny' tattoo'd on his wrist. After much ribbing in the pub one day, he went to our local Chinese takeaway, and they confirmed that he had nanny tattoo'd in Chinese! He was happy, until they explained that it was nanny, as in childminder, and not grandmother!


----------



## elReecho

Yea I've been definately put off by the temp ones.

I'm having second thoughts to be honest after listening to a few people.

Cheers Adamjowens, that pretty much sums it up lol, although mine wouldn't be a naff one.

I've seen it a few times translated as it's an old Japanese proverb so I'm confident it's translated properly.

Cheers guys, I'll let you know if I get it done :thumb


----------



## Si-K

如有疑問雞出

that's what I reckon anyway.

Rough translation in traditional Chinese - "if in doubt chicken out"

If you are not sure then I think you will think shit at some point - I keep looking at designs then 3 days later thinking nahhhh. I think Camel on the toe rocks tho (LMFAO) plus easy to cover and not much to erase (assuming you do not have a toe like a ladel :laugh::gh).

Google translator could save a few blushes (that's how I managed the above) although anyone know how accurate it is?...plus 2 versions of Chinese for this - so yeah be very careful!.

Another thing about the head tat being highly visible you never know you may need to go for a job interview one day - it could backfire badly!!!. You never get a second chance to create a first impression...whilst I always get to know people before judging not alot of other people including very highly paid educated professional people to a dipstick on the street do - and that will create issue's IMHO. :thumb


----------

